

Billions of request per day meet Go 1.5 - voidlogic
https://medium.com/@robin.verlangen/billions-of-request-per-day-meet-go-1-5-362bfefa0911?true

======
jsherer
This is interesting. I'm experiencing the opposite results for my long-tail
latencies. Maybe it's to do with the way I have structured my system (too much
reliance on the GC?), but switching to the Go 1.5 release in my testing has
shown my 99th percentile latency to triple and my maximum latency across 1M
requests jump 10x.

While I certainly don't have billions of requests per day, the millions of
requests I do process are important and these results show that I need to do a
bit more profiling to figure out what's going on inside...

~~~
pkroll
Pretty sure both the Go team, and the rest of us, would love to hear the story
on this once you've figured it out. (And hell, some of the Go team would
probably like to hear it beforehand, and could help: have you posted on Go-
Nuts or elsewhere?)

~~~
jsherer
I agree. I'm going to try to narrow down what might be causing the issue by
comparing a 1.4.2 profile and a 1.5 profile. Hopefully it'll be clear what
changed and I can write a reproducible test case for it. Either way, I'll
probably be posting to the mailing list soon.

------
fmstephe
It is really good to see Go's garbage collector claims backed up in the real
world. In my experience GC pauses are a real problem, I hope this really
works.

As a niggle, it's a shame when people report averaged latencies. Since latency
is almost certainly not normally distributed averages are of little value. The
percentiles are good.

